# Wer repariert Drehgeber?



## Sockenralf (13 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem:

An zwei Maschinen im Geschäft hat´s je 2 Drehgeber, die leider nicht mehr lieferbar sind und auch vom Hersteller nicht mehr supportet werden.
Umbau auf andere Drehgeber ist mir größeren Kosten verbunden (ca. 10000€), da die Maschine eine Eigen-Steuerung eines franz. Maschinenbauers ist, und der sich den Umbau auf Standartgeber (inkl. neuer IPC-Karte und neuer CPU) natürlich ordentlich "versüßen" lässt.
Eine Maschine lassen wir jetzt umrüsten.

Nun zur Frage:
Kennt jemand eine Firma, die solche Geber reparieren oder überholen könnte?
Der Geber ist quasi eine Metallbüchse mit 15cm Durchmesser und ca. 10cm Höhe.
Das defekte Teil ist nur ein schwindliges Kugellager im Inneren, aber dazu braucht´s eben eine Demontage des Innenleben des Gerätes, und da sind wir einfach überfordert 
Wenn wir die Geber der Umrüst-Maschine instandgesetzt bekämen, wäre uns schon sehr geholfen.


Wer einen Rat hat --> unser Dank wird dir ewig nachschleichen 



MfG


----------



## Metabastler (13 September 2009)

Sind genauere Spezifikationen bekannt als die Abmessungen??
(Sind gemäß Maschienenrichtlinie (in der EU) von Lieferanten der Anlage einforderbar, Stichwort Dokumentationspflicht) 
Mal Mitbewerber des Drehgeber-Herstellers gefragt? (Omron,Hengstler,.....)

Gruß Metabastler


----------



## INST (14 September 2009)

*Reparatur Drehgeber*

Hallo,

so etwas hatten wir auch mal.

Probiers mal bei Allmendinger Elektromechanik (www.Allmendinger.eu) 
oder bei Eichler (siehe oben).

Gruß
INST


----------



## Kübler_Service (14 September 2009)

Ich kann den Drehgeber sicher nicht reparieren.
Aber wenn ich die Spezifikationen bzw. einen dieser Drehgeber bekommen kann, kann ich eine alternavie Type von uns anbieten.

www.kuebler.com


----------



## Sockenralf (18 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Mutschas Grazias erstmal 


"Plan A" ist nun die Fa. Kübler. Sieht schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus 

"Plan B" ist dann die Fa. Allmendinger



MfG


----------



## PEKA01 (17 November 2009)

*Reparatur*

Hallo Sockenralf,

iwr machen Umbauten und Reparaturen.

www.iws-automation.com Soft- u. HardwareKonstruktion

www.unisgroup.de  Reparatur und ET

Freue mich auf Deine Anfragen.

Gruß

Peter


----------

